
Introduction of Markov State Modeling - samanthabraden
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/markov-state-modeling
======
samanthabraden
Markov property of state transitions implies that next transition is only
function of only last N transitions, and not all transitions in the sequence.
In most common situations, N is one, in that next transition is only function
of current state, and not how come chain came to being in current state......

Read more to know more

